# Calahonda and Horse-Racing



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Please note the change of date - even though I thought I had pointed this out........ 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi again, 

You will know that we have been having regular "meet-up"s in Fuengirola on Friday. They seem to have been successful and I have always tried to listen to what people wish. 
I never wanted to duplicate the excellent BNIs/B2Bs but equally I just did not want people to see it as an advert for the bar! 

What we have decided to do is to move the meet up to a later time, nearer to Marbella and to each Thursday. 

So as from this Thursday (12 March) we will meet at "The New Black Cat" at Calahonda at 6,30pm. The bar is owned by B2B member Marleen Gosselin who is organising the 1st Calahonda Business Fair on 21/22 . (More Details) The bar is just next to the BBVA on Calahonda but if anybody needs more accurate directions or a lift please call 659 173 108.

As usual there is NO agenda, NO formalities, NO cost (buy your own drinks etc) It's just an opportunity to say "hi" to some different groups - Midas Telecom, AIA, B2B, InterNations, Ecademy - as well as some of my local contacts.

All welcome. If anybody wants to go on for a meal or whatever later a number of us will go to one of the many local eateries.

It's a totally social environment with, as above, no agenda. The great attraction this week is that we will have the opportunity to see some great original art. Talk about sex 'n' drugs and rock&roll or SEO, saving money or your phonecalls (hint!) or Spain's GDP. It's totally up to those who turn up and who you end up in conversation with. I'm very happy with that "formula" - if you can get down on Thursday you are most welcome. Marleen and I look forward to seeing you there. 

On Sunday 15th I will be going to the Hipódromo to watch the horse-racing. Anybody want to join me for lunch or a coffee or whatever just shout! 

I am delighted that I can now give you the information many have been asking for about LOW LOW cost calls from your Spanish mobiles (UK 5,3 cents - free calls in Spain etc!!) Please see me on Thursday or Sunday, drop me an email or give me a call (next time you call it can be free!!!). 

Also good news is the launch of a new full service airline. (Check video) This is what flying should be like - Ryanair take note! Enjoy!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Is this gonna happen every thursday at the same place?? and why dont you ever answer your mobile when I phone or text it ????? LOL

Jo x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, every Thursday. Sorry been locked in meetings all day - got there late but had a great chat with a couple of friends I had not seen for a long while. Off-road racing, mobile phones, Blue Water shopping, Belgium, corruption in Marbella and next week's exhbition in Calahonda were all mulled around. Just realised I had not switched it on. 

Why don't you empty your inbox? LOL


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Yes, every Thursday. Sorry been locked in meetings all day - got there late but had a great chat with a couple of friends I had not seen for a long while. Off-road racing, mobile phones, Blue Water shopping, Belgium, corruption in Marbella and next week's exhbition in Calahonda were all mulled around. Just realised I had not switched it on.
> 
> Why don't you empty your inbox? LOL


I have!!!! Its all empty

Jo x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Just to confirm that we still meet every Thursday in the Black Cat and that all are welcome. We vary between 6 and 30 and as per above there is no agenda - people just arrive and mingle and go. Depending on who you are talking to you could be taking about anything from the European Elections, England and/or Spain's good wins or the price of snails on Marbella market 


See you tonight?

Enjoy 

Steve

PS ALL talk about donkeys is strictly forbidden unless you are a pensioner accompanied by your four grand-parents.


----------

